# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Մաչետե / Мачете / Machete (2010)

## Արամ

Տարին: 2010
Ժանրը: Բաեվիկ, Տրիլլեր, Դրամա
Ռեժիսյոր: Ռոբերտ Ռոդրիգյան /Robert Rodriguez/, Էտան Մանիկիսյան /Ethan Maniquis/
Բեռնել
*Ֆիլմի մասին*
Չմոն միլիցա էր, բայց չար նարկոբարոնը կտրեց նրա կնոջ գլուխը, Չմոի աչքերի առաջ, և Չմոն շեղվեց օրենքի ուղղից, որպեսզի վրեժ լուծի...
*Քոմմենթ ֆրոմ մի*
Տականք Ֆիլմ է, իրար տալիս փշրում են, կրակում, եսյան ենյան, մի երկու հատ գեղեցիկ ծիտիկներ և Չմոն: Կինոյա էլի: :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ֆիլմի 1920x1080 չափերի mkv տարբերակի որակյալ կոնվերտացիա չէմ գտնում, ստեղ այն շատ վատ որակի է:

*http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3194350*

խնդրում եմ մի նորմալ կայքից, նորմալ թարգմանության տոռռենտ տարբերակով տվեք լինկը:

----------


## Արամ

> Ֆիլմի 1920x1080 չափերի mkv տարբերակի որակյալ կոնվերտացիա չէմ գտնում, ստեղ այն շատ վատ որակի է:
> 
> *http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3194350*
> 
> խնդրում եմ մի նորմալ կայքից, նորմալ թարգմանության տոռռենտ տարբերակով տվեք լինկը:


 http://rutor.org/torrent/70107/mache...0-ot-hdreactor  ներքևը նայի տես որնա քեզ ձեռ տալիս, տարբեր որակներով կան

----------

